# pipi à la culotte



## rajulu (6 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, 
j ai une petite fille de 2 ans qui depuis les conges d'octobre est sans couche 
mais la depuis environ 3 semaines elle fait pipi dans sa culotte mais que chez moi 
elle est propre chez elle (elle va seule au toilette )
je ne sais plus quoi faire car la  5/6  changes environ par jour elle fait pipi énormément 
je ne sais pas quoi faire 
merci de vos conseil 
la je suis sans réponse


----------



## Mimipoupina (6 Décembre 2022)

Il faut lui remettre les couches chez vous car visiblement elle n'est pas prête sinon il n'y aura pas autant d'accident


----------



## rajulu (6 Décembre 2022)

ces ce que J ai dit à la maman mais elle refuse comme chez elle est propre


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Décembre 2022)

Etes-vous bien sûre qu'elle soit propre chez elle ? là est la question ... parfois les PE racontent de belles bêtises !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Décembre 2022)

Ce qui me questionne c'est qu'il semble y avoir eu une assez longue période sans couches et sans problème.
Je discuterai avec les parents pour savoir si il y a eu des changements dans le quotidien de cet enfant. Difficultés familiales, bébé en "préparation", changement de lit, de chambre ... Enfin, tout changement qui pourrait perturber cet enfant.
En effet il serait curieux que cette problématique n'arrive que chez vous et pas ailleurs. Et chez vous ? Changement de chambre, de lit, arrivée d'un nouvel accueilli ?


----------



## nounou ohana (6 Décembre 2022)

la maman n'est pas d'accord??? 
il faut recadrer les choses là parce que tu es chez toi même si c'est aussi un lieu professionnel . Elle n'a pas l'air de se rendre compte de ce que c'est que de nettoyer le sol 5 à 6 fois par jours .. tu lui rends les tenues à laver quand mm? 

Il faut s'interroger sur ce qui fait que cette petite revient en arrière.


----------



## rajulu (6 Décembre 2022)

donc non aucun changement de mon cote je travaille toujours pareil et pas de nouveau accueillis  
et oui oui je lui redonne les affaires souilles 
merci de vos reponses


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Décembre 2022)

Et dans le cadre familial de cet enfant, rien à signaler non plus ?


----------



## nounou ohana (6 Décembre 2022)

si le parent continue de ne rien entendre, contacte ta PMI qu'elle t'aide à te faire entendre


----------



## kikine (6 Décembre 2022)

perso je précise a la maman que sans couche pas d'accueil


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Décembre 2022)

J'espère que pour la sieste il y a des couches car bonjour le lit ???


----------



## ElisabethSom (6 Décembre 2022)

Je remets des couches,  si la mère refuse, je lui dis que j'appelle la PMI et je le fais.


----------



## Emily (6 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi j'ai eu le même cas.
Petit garçon propre et puis un jour 5 à 10 fois pour le changer.
Je le mettais sur les toilettes mais ne voulait pas faire pipi, il retournait dans la salle de jeux pour faire sur lui ☹️
J'en ai parlé aux parents mais chez eux tout allait bien !!!
En plus je n'avais pratiquement pas de change, il a dû aller chercher les copains a l'école en caleçon.
Un soir il est parti en couche et torse nu car plus rien a lui mettre, son père lui a remis un t shirt plein de pipi car il repartait en vélo 😞
Je lui ai quand même dit que ce n'était pas hygiénique.
C'était un contrat très tendu, des parents qui savaient tout et n'étaient pas à l'écoute.
Pour ma part ce petit savait qu'il ne viendrait plus chez moi ( décision des parents) car il allait a l'école a 2 ans1/2.
Je pense qu'il faisait ça pour que je m'occupe de lui.
A la sieste idem il était propre et ensuite couche remplie.


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Pas de panique ça va venir chez toi aussi.
En attendant chez eux ils continuent de la mettre en culotte.
Chez toi en couche en lui disant qu'une culotte ça se merite en ne faisant pas dedans.
Elle finira d'elle même a preferer le confort de la culotte.
En attendant il n'est pas question de la laisser s'uriner dessus ce serait de la maltraitence.
Une fois de temps en temps ça peut arriver mais 7 à 8 fois par jour il n'y a aucun doute: elle n'est pas si prete que ça.
On reste zen, pas de pression et ça va le faire dans moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour le dire, surtout si on n'y prete pas attention, qu'on evite que ça devienne LE sujet.


----------



## rajulu (6 Décembre 2022)

merci beaucoup de vos réponses 
oui il a bien les couches à la sieste 
j ai eu une discutions avec la maman elle pense qu' elle soit jalouse des autres enfants que je garde elle veut toute mon attention a elle toute seule (ils sont 3 et à toujours connut les mêmes enfants )
 affaires à suivre


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

possible mais pas si prete que ça quand meme

Mon conseil: demander à Maman de ne plus du tout parler de la continence de son enfant, echangez seulement par écrit pour que l'enft n'entende pas que c'est un sujet d'interogation, au risque de la bloquer dans cette situation.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Il y a des phases de régression dans tout apprentissage et toutes acquisitions

Il faut suivre les besoins de cet enfant à chaque instant 

Et si cela passe par devoir remettre la couche durant quelques semaines et bien il faut le faire et respecter les besoins de cet enfant qui en manifeste le besoin 

Et ne surtout pas laisser cette petite s'uriner sur elle à de multiples reprises 

Il n'y a rien de bénéfique et c'est même très humiliant devant les autres enfants en accueil


----------



## Petuche (6 Décembre 2022)

Juste une question cette petite va aux toilettes chez elle, et chez toi c'est les toilettes ou le pot ? 
J'avais min fils comme ça qui était propre chez nous et chez l'assmat il faisait pipi dans sa culotte, et en parlant avec elle j'ai compris que malgres ma demande elle le m'était sur le pot et non les toilettes, et lui ça le bloquait. ..


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Mon fils n'arrivait pas à faire pipi dans les petites toilettes de l'école car habitué à celle de la maison, de taille normale... et aussi parce que faire pipi en groupe... du coup pipi à la sieste à l'école parce que impossible de tenir en dormant. On a mis du temps à comprendre car chez moi il n'avait plus de couche ni pour la sieste ni pour la nuit depuis au moins 6 mois et n'avait jamais d'incident. Il lui a été proposé d'aller aux toilettes des grands, les normales, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Mais il avait 3 ans et demi, pas 2 ans...


----------



## MeliMelo (6 Décembre 2022)

Cette petite a 2 ans, elle n'est effectivement pas prête, en tout cas pas chez vous. Il faut que vous demandiez des couches culottes. Après les parents disent que tout va bien chez eux, c'est encore à vérifier, ou peut-être qu'ils mettent la petite sur le pot toutes les 1/2h ce qui n'est pas bon non plus. Le fait que les parents vous refusent de vous donner des couches me laisse perplexe alors que cette petite se fait dessus plusieurs fois par jour, c'est bizarre comme réaction... ça sent juste les parents qui ne veulent plus dépenser de couches et qui force l'apprentissage de leur petite... j'espère me tromper évidemment, mais ils ne vous aident pas en tout cas.


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Je suis plus modérée que toi MeliMelo concernant la philo des PE. Souvent dans ce genre de situation le Parent a *peur* qu'en remettant une couche on loupe le coche, on encourage l'enfant à faire dans sa couche, qu'il ne voudra plus faire aux toilettes chez lui, que ça va retarder gravement l'acquisition de la continence de leur enfant. 
C'est sous ce prisme qu'il faut aborder les PE: les *rassurer, *c'est une situation fréquente et n'entravera pas du tout l'aquisition pleine et entière que de remettre la couche uniquement chez Nounou (reculer pour mieux sauter l'obstacle). Par contre il faut être très claire: lui remetre la couche chez Nounou est INDISPENSABLE, ce serait de la maltraitence que de refuser de le faire. Les PE doivent donc porter des couches et surtout se rassurer sur la suite de cette aquisition car justement si elle est à l'aise chez elle pour faire régulièrement et même toute seule aux toilettes, elle ne tardera pas à franchir le cap chez Nounou A CONDITION que le fait de se faire pipi dessus ne lui permette pas d'attirer plus d'attention sur elle. Si les PE restent sourds à cette requête il faudra demander l'aide de la puer', souvent mettre du tiers, une autre pro petite enfance, aide BEAUCOUP.


----------



## MeliMelo (6 Décembre 2022)

Oui Griselda, j'espère aussi me tromper... ma puer m'a dit que l'on pouvait être confronté à ce type de cas, que c'était assez courant, l'enfant pas du tout prêt mais les parents forcent l'apprentissage pour économiser les couches. Si on ne force pas l'apprentissage, il est très rare qu'un petit de 2 ans ait décidé de quitter les couches, souvent ça vient des parents. Après ça peut aussi arriver que des petits soient propres très tôt.

Effectivement en tant que pro, on va pas entrer dans le lard comme ça, il faut savoir rassurer tout en étant ferme (votre fille a besoin de couches chez moi) et douce à la fois (CNV).


----------



## liline17 (6 Décembre 2022)

j'ai eu ce problème, depuis, j'ai dans mes contrats une clause, indiquant que si l'enfant n'est pas propre, et que les PE ne fournissent pas les couches, je suis en droit de refuser son accueil, sans déduction de salaire


----------



## Griselda (7 Décembre 2022)

Il y a la question financière mais pas que, il y a surtout la pression sociale. Dès que ton bébé a 2 ans (des fois même avant) tu ne cesseras de rencontrer des gens pour te demander si ton enfant est propre, comme si c'était la preuve absolue de la bonne évolution d'un enfant, qu'un Parent serait un bon Parent s'il arrive à faire cette prouesse. Sans compter les grands mères qui prétendent que leurs enfants à eux étaient propre dès 12 ou 18 mois, en oubliant de préciser qu'elles les visaient sur le pot jusqu'à temps qu'ils fassent dedans, en oubliant aussi de demander comment va le transit aujourd'hui à l'âge adulte. Il y a aussi la pression de l'école: est ce que mon enfant aura le droit d'aller à l'école s'il n'est pas propre? Et même si oui puisque obligatoire, moi, en tant que Parent, j'aurais honte que mon enfant ne soit pas propre, peur aussi que mon enfant vive des journées difficiles à l'école à cause de ça... Bref, il y a un million de raisons pour qu'un PE mette la pression à son enfant, quelque fois sans même s'en rendre compte.

Il faut discuter de tout ça en amont, expliquer comme nous même en tant que Parent nous avons pu subir toutes ces pressions internes ou externes, et combien il est important de s'en prémunir pour justement que tout ça se passe simplement, comme ça doit l'être en vrai. Un enfant fin prêt gerera sa continence seul et pour lui même en 2 à 3 jours pas plus, au même titre qu'un jour il s'est mis à marcher. Sauf problème de santé très particulier (cas trèeeees rare) on ne voit pas d'enfant à 10 ans avec une couche donc on se detends et on FAIT CONFIANCE à l'ENFANT.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Décembre 2022)

Je note que les enfants sont plus en retard niveau propreté qu'avant ! mon dernier accueilli n'a jamais voulu aller sur le pot sa maman a réussi à l'y mettre avec des accidents à l'école problème avec le "caca" mais là çà a l'air d'aller !!! l'avant dernière a été propre d'une façon "bizarre" je me comprends ! tant et si bien qu'à l'école beaucoup d'accidents et toujours pas propre la nuit ... les parents n'ont pas tenus compte de mes conseils alors tant pis !!!


----------



## zabeth 1 (7 Décembre 2022)

c'est compliqué pour les petits. 
J'en ai un, 2 ans 1/2, qui n'était pas très "fan" d'aller sur le pot, il y allait "enfin", et depuis 1mois, c'est refus absolu...(alors que couche sèche après la sieste les 3/4 du temps et dès qu'il y a un caca dans la couche , il est gêné et me le dit). 
Donc depuis, des pleurs, il s'accroche à moi, et ça correspond au départ de son papa, qui est parti en mission à l'étranger, (retour dans 2 mois). Je vais pas le forcer, pauvre loulou, il est assez perturbé comme ça. Heureusement, la maman me dit que c'est pareil à la maison et donc pas de pression....
Comme dit Griselda, 
"on FAIT CONFIANCE à l'ENFANT."


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

J ai un loulou de 31 mois il est propre depuis 2 mois mais n a jamais voulu aller sur le pot uniquement sur le WC


----------

